# Shifter Adjustment Question



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

Got a 68 GTO TH400 with Hurst His and Hers Shifter.

The shifter is off by at least an inch and a half in each of Reverse, Neutral and 2nd and won't go to 1st because it runs out of gate.

I tore off the consold and cannot see any possible way of adjusting there. I spend hours under the car trying to find an adjustment on the shift cable or otherwise and I can't figure it out.

The shop manual says to adjust where the cable attacheds to the tranny lever. It can be adjusted about a 1/4 of an inch and doesn't get me near where I need to be.

What next? Change the shifter cable and see?

Jason


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the outer cable ends are being held were they should be, (in the brackets) then it sounds like the cable might be streached.


----------

